# How to thin glue



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm no sure if this is in the right place but I bought some HF Titebond 2 equivalent glue and it is a little too thick. Is there a way to thin it out? I have an applicator that I bought for it but the glue is too thick to go though easily ( or otherwise). It doesn't really matter cause I have abandoned the idea of using the applicator anyway but the glue is a bit stiff for the bottle it's in anyway.

I may as well ask now, are HF quick release bar clamps/spreaders any good? i.e. as good a Jorgensen? Or should I lay down the bank account for the Jorgensens? Thanks


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

It's Water Base- so add some H2O


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Try not to dilute more than 10%, will also give you more work time before set up.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

The HF clamp/spreader is my go-to clamp. But you need to be sure to get the heavy duty ones - they look similar to the light duty models, so be careful. Unfortunately, they now have the heavy duty clamps only in 24" and 36" models. I bought my collection back when they stocked models down to 12".


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you all. That answers my questions perfectly. I have an Irwin that is not the quick release kind nor is it metal (the clamp shoes are plastic ) and I hate it. It just doesn't seem to have enough torque and I have had the trigger assembly slip and even twist when I don't want it to, too. My though is that these will be better because they have the notches in the bar. Also I think they are all metal ( albeit cheap, stamped, Chinese metal) Thanks again


----------



## BoardSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

Careful with the thinning. TiteBond says theirs can be thinned by three to six ounces per gallon. Anything more will weaken their glue. As for HF glue, I wouldn't dare thin theirs without making some tests first on scrap.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

If you really want to save money on glue, I'd suggest using ordinary Elmer's glue. I've used it for years without any problems. It's already nice and thin and you can buy fresh stuff at nearly every major store in town.

Nowadays I just spend the extra on Titebond III because it has less water and better initial tack in addition to being close to waterproof. All things considered, glue is one of the cheapest things about woodworking and it's too important to take unnecessary chances with it. No sense risking hundreds of dollars of wood to save pennies on glue.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

*JAAune* I am not trying to save money, I am trying to thin he glue so it works with the applicator I bought. I'm actually surprised that I can thin it at all. But I am not trying to save "pennies" nor am I "risking hundreds of dollars in wood." The wood I'm using for ALL my projects is scrap for pallets etc. I have never spent any more on wood, than what was absolutely necessary, except for basswood for carving. As a matter of fact, I don't think I've spent hundreds of dollars on wood in my entire life!!! (I'm not cheap, it's just that I have other hobbies and I'm only 18 for cryin' out loud. The reason is more that I'm not good enough to need or even want wood that is expensive. )

I just was wondering if it was possible to thin the glue at all. By the way, I have no illusions about the quality or strength of HF stuff, but I have found things there that are pretty good. The glue does what I need and their Exacto knife wanna-be kit is great for bark carving IF you take the time to sharpen them initially and every ten minutes or so afterwards. On the other hand I have bought a carving set (when I was starting out) that was the worst I've ever used. Any way I got my questions answered. I just used the bottle the other day and thought it was a little thick so I asked if it could be thinned a little. Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I believe I read on the HF site (in the reviews), that the glue is thick to begin with, and it gets even thicker because the bottle doesn't seal well and lets air in.. someone suggested a fix for that but I can't remember what it was. They almost all recommend thinning as well.

Cheers,
Brad.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I will look thanks


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Use distilled water which is available from grocery stores.


----------

